# Bayer Contour USB Meter released in UK



## NiVZ (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello,

Got email confirmation today that Bayer Contour USB is now available in UK.  You can order online from Bayer themselves for ?24.99 +P&P

If you registered to be notified about the release you will have received a code to get ?5 off.

http://www.bayercontourusb.co.uk

Thanks,

NiVZ


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 2, 2010)

personally i think its shocking that we have to pay for them T2s included - i had this argument with the woman on the phone about it. 

My free one *may* be on its way, waiting for the email from the marketing person. If not then I will *have* to buy it, as I want that meter more than I want marmite on toast right about now


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers NiVZ,

I haven't got the email yet, BUT I have ordered it! I'm assuming/hoping it takes the same strips!??


----------



## katie (Mar 2, 2010)

You do usually have to buy meters, but hospitals give them away to us diabetics.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 2, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers NiVZ,
> 
> I haven't got the email yet, BUT I have ordered it! I'm assuming/hoping it takes the same strips!??



it takes the bayer contour strips whatever they are



> You do usually have to buy meters, but hospitals give them away to us diabetics.



companies give them away too. Usually with a phone call to them they're like 'hey, have one for free'

I might just bite the bullet and order one, got ?5 off anyway...too much mucking about waiting for the marketing company to get back to me


----------



## Ellowyne (Mar 2, 2010)

This monitor looks really good!...The thing is, I have an Accucheck monitor and, I am lucky enough, to get free test strips! I would be worried that my Dr may not provide me with the strips for this machine?....may that be a possibilty? 

How do you go about changing your prescription with the Dr?...Guess I will have to see her and ask!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Mar 2, 2010)

The Contour USB is a great meter and very easy to use. The ease at which the readings can be downloaded as well is great. 

I was lucky enough to be able to play with the pre public release version and would recommend it over the other contour meters.


----------



## scotty (Mar 2, 2010)

I got mine free months ago, but can not manage to set it up on my pc?


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to try it, I will have to try and blag one from somewhere. 

What are the contour strips like? are they similar to the accu-chek ones? they come in pots right?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 2, 2010)

My free one is going to be here next week ready for review. However, I was a muppet and had no patience so brought one aswell. Oopsie 

Have to go see doctorman and order the strips. If I give him a written letter will he do it that way? Or will I have to go and see him?


----------



## scotty (Mar 2, 2010)

yer they come in pots no coding, apprantley bayer are the most accurate meters on the market


----------



## sweetsatin (Mar 2, 2010)

Got my email today too,  just ordered mine, remember when you recieve it register it for your free wall charger.


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 5, 2010)

Yay just received mine! Charging it up as we speak (are we speaking?)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 5, 2010)

WHen people ordered them, did you guys recieve a dispatch confirmation?


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 5, 2010)

I Had Only A Card From The Post Office And I Was Wondering What It Could Be And It Was The Meter


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 5, 2010)

just got back from the DUK conference, went to the Bayer stand, the usb is ace..I was impressed! xxx


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 11, 2010)

Just got a reply from the nice people at Bayer to say my Contour USB is on it's way.

How are you guys finding using them?

NiVZ


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm Type 2, can I order one for free?  how do I go about it?  thanks


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 11, 2010)

They're currently charging for them unless you get approached by a media rep, to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 11, 2010)

Can anyone using this meter tell me how long the battery lasts once charged up?
This is the only downside that I can see to this meter. Normal meters tend to use standard batteries that last for months. Do the re-chargeables in the USB meter need re-charging every couple of days like a mobile or camera battery? If so, then I think this is a bit of a step backwards.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 11, 2010)

*Battery*

Haven't had it long enough really but the battery life seems fine, bear in mind that it recharges when you plug it in to your PC to download the readings.  It is supposed to charge enough in one minute to take a reading from flat so shouldn't be a problem.  I'm really pleased with it.

I've had 2 Menari meters where the battery only last a couple of months and that's as an emergency meter that isn't used much, so I've given up on them.

I also applied on line for the Pura meter (swiss), which was advertised in the last Diabetes UK magazine (applied on the web site).  Looks a bit like an Ipod with a nice big screen and bright backlight.  Bit of a drag geting my GP to change my test strips as the Pura wasn't listed in the NHS January drug catalog.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 11, 2010)

Review of my USB Contour later on


----------



## Lauren (Mar 11, 2010)

Just seen it on the website - so cool!!!
How are people getting them for free?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lauren said:


> Just seen it on the website - so cool!!!
> How are people getting them for free?



You were even given one for free during their trial to have a play with, or given one just recently by Bayers PR and Marketing Team to review for a website.

99% of people had to pay unfortuntaley  which I think is really bad


----------



## Lauren (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes I can't believe they're not on the NHS! Its not like Meters are something we can do without; but they give out toothpaste, mouthwash and shampoo on the NHS!

Well the price is a bit steep but so worth it! I'm going to order mine now


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lauren said:


> Yes I can't believe they're not on the NHS! Its not like Meters are something we can do without; but they give out toothpaste, mouthwash and shampoo on the NHS!
> 
> Well the price is a bit steep but so worth it! I'm going to order mine now



did you not get an email; with the ?5 off voucher?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 11, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> did you not get an email; with the ?5 off voucher?



No, I've never registered with Bayer. Oh well! If I order one through my pharmacy I can use my staff discount so thats good


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 16, 2010)

Just like to say after first few weeks with it, very happy.

tis bigger than I thought it would have been but hey ho!

And the numbers have been higher than before but I know that's not the meters fault!


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine has arrived. Planning to have a proper play with it later


----------



## scotty (Mar 16, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Mine has arrived. Planning to have a proper play with it later



hi sacred i got mine months ago but still not managed to connect it to my pc, let us no how you got on, i even tryed downloading the glucofacts from the website.


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello,

Mine arrived this morning.  Looking forward to putting it through it's paces and trying to get my own program to read it 

NiVZ


----------



## Keaver (Mar 17, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Mine arrived this morning.  Looking forward to putting it through it's paces and trying to get my own program to read it
> 
> NiVZ



Hi, silly question but does anyone have this prefer it to the standard bayer contour meter ? - I just have been given the contour for my T2 and although getting to grips with it is fine, the USB one looks much more fun to run:0

Looking forward to the review + any other comments people have..


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello,

used it last night.  The unit is a bit bigger than I expected, and in the carry case is actually bigger than my UltraEasy (although ultraeasy uses 25 stick pots whereas contour are 50 strip pots)

However, the clear colourful screen looks a lot nicer than the monochrome displays.  It needs a TINY amount of blood, and the result is in a speedy 3 seconds.

Overall I do like it a lot.  Only other slight negative is the lancing device is a bit plasticy compared to the meter, and no idea why they made it blue and gray when the meter is black

Having the software with you on the device to look at the graphs is also very handy, although on Windows you do need to have Java Runtime installed first.

NiVZ


----------



## Blueberry (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi

Just wondering how long it took to arrive from the point of ordering?

I ordered mine on monday and am still waiting (impatient I know!!)

Thanks
Blueberry


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 18, 2010)

Are people who are going to buy this USB meter replacing it with the ones you already have? or are you going to use your standard ones as well?


----------



## Blueberry (Mar 19, 2010)

> Are people who are going to buy this USB meter replacing it with the ones you already have? or are you going to use your standard ones as well?



I was in the market for a new meter. I keep buying Freestyle Lites ( I like the small blood sample they require) but there is always a problem with the battery running out. Even when I replace the batteries, the battery light comes on a week later.

Hopefully the USB will be a good replacement. Plus I just love gadgets!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I was in the market for a new meter. I keep buying Freestyle Lites ( I like the small blood sample they require) but there is always a problem with the battery running out. Even when I replace the batteries, the battery light comes on a week later.
> 
> Hopefully the USB will be a good replacement. Plus I just love gadgets!



Why do you buy them Blueberry? I get mine free, plus free replacement batteries - most companies will give the meters away to get you using their strips. I'm guessing the new tech of the USB meter means they are going to sell them for a while, but I reckon they'll be free before too long.


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Why do you buy them Blueberry? I get mine free, plus free replacement batteries - most companies will give the meters away to get you using their strips. I'm guessing the new tech of the USB meter means they are going to sell them for a while, but I reckon they'll be free before too long.



Northerner i tryed getting a free one on tuesday morning as it goes, the exact same one as blueberry mentioned im very set in my ways with my meter and have always used a freestyle lite i was not able to get myself a free one although the lady did post me a battery out the next day and said it may be that and it was , but the point was i still got told no when i asked for another meter.she seemed to wanna not give me a meter and look for any other malfunction before she would allow me one

p.s blueberry i have had mine over a year now and tuesday was the first time the battery ran out.


----------



## Keaver (Mar 19, 2010)

Ordered one on the 17th and it arrived today..

Good timing as it came with 25 strips, my local chemist has run out of Bayer Contour Strips and i couldnt get my prescription filled arg.

Device is as mentioned, not slim like a 'usb stick', more the size of a highlighter pen. Functionality is good, can set your own BS levels to suit your testing range.

Supplied case is a bit poor imho, i have the Bayer Contour as well and it has a roomier space inside.

Overall it charges fast and delivery was very fast - 2 days.


----------



## sandy (Mar 19, 2010)

Trying to get one of these from my surgery (serious gadget freak) printed out and dropped the manual off for the D nurse today and will be seeing herin a few weeks. I'll report back if they upgrade mine - but would be happy to pay if they will supply the strips.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the idea but seeing as I've just taken two Accu Chek Aviva Nano's off my team in about four days I think I'll stick with mine until they become free!

Tom


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 20, 2010)

*Progress with USB Meter*

Just plugged mine in and it downloaded 66 readings and then charged for about 10 minutes while I looked at the logs and trends.  My biggest criticism (and all meters seem to suffer) is the size of the test strip pots, they are almost too big for the wallet, I've suggested to Bayer that they produce a rectangular pot.  However the Meter is very good, uses standard Contour test strips (the graphs impressed my GP) and you can save your reports as PDF files for later use.


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 20, 2010)

The Lifescan OneTouch meters use pots with 25 strips which makes them a bit smaller (but they're still round)

When you order the OneTouch strips on prescription you get a box of 50 (which contains 2x25 strip pots)

NiVZ


----------



## Blueberry (Mar 20, 2010)

Just received my USB Contour. It's quite cool but a lot bigger than i was expecting!! It reminds me of an outsized USB stick.

Just wondering if anybody knows what amount the Contour test strips normally come in? I need to get my GP to put them on prescription but I don't want to get short changed for strips.

Currently I get Freestyle strips that come in pots of 50 so I have 2x50 on my repeat. Do the Contours only come as 25 per bottle?

Thanks
BB


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 20, 2010)

No 50 per pot


----------

